
Patch to fix RSS feed for News.YC - wheels
http://scotchi.net/2009/03/patch-to-fix-rss-feed-for-newsyc/
======
paul
Here's another option if you want a (hopefully) well-formed and de-duped
news.yc RSS feed: <http://friendfeed.com/api/feed/room/newsyc?format=rss>

~~~
wheels
Another fun RSS / Friendfeed hack: I use the RSS stream from searchyc to pipe
my news.YC comments into my Friendfeed stream.

------
wheels
A couple folks mentioned I should post it here, full details here:

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=9092>

And this feature request:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=92734>

------
frisco
Just awesome. Open source at its best: wanted the fix, wrote the patch.
Hopefully pg^H^Hupstream will accept it after vetting.

~~~
erlanger
Where do we go to see commit messages and such? I'm trying to gauge how open
the project is, and am curious about details beyond the source itself.

~~~
frisco
I mean, you don't have access to pg's version control, but he released the
News.YC source as a part of Arc (<http://arclanguage.org/install>) with the
directive "go now, and bring forth clones."

That fits my definition of open.

------
mrkurt
I'd pay someone bits of currency if they could give me an RSS feed of my
"saved" links.

~~~
wheels
It'd be pretty trivial to add once the RSS feed in general is fixed (as in,
maybe 5 lines of code). In some ways this patch is an experiment: if it looks
like in general Paul is interested in patches I'll probably implement a few
things on my wishlist. If this patch in some form doesn't go in, it's honestly
not worth my effort to implement / fix things since I don't have any intention
of running an arc news site myself.

------
elidourado
Can we also get the url, or at least the host, of the link in the RSS feed, as
we get it on the homepage?

------
riklomas
Instead of a patch, could we have a separate RSS feed for stories in order?

(I'm being lazy here, as the change would break the News.YC twitterbot
<http://twitter.com/newsycombinator>)

~~~
wheels
Well, the current feed is basically invalid. It's not structured the way RSS
feeds are supposed to be, and I'd consider breaking the Twitter bot better
than breaking all newsreaders. I've at least tested in Mail.app and
Thunderbird and I've heard the same for Google's reader. I'm a really heavy
RSS user and news.yc is basically the only news site I frequent where the feed
is not usable.

If I were reading via RSS that'd also open up some options for filtering with
Yahoo Pipes, which I do with a lot of my RSS feeds, since I'm not particularly
interested in the mainstream stories that hit news.yc (NYT, BBC, Slate, Salon,
et al)

------
didroe
It'd be really nice if the RSS feed went to HN and not directly to the
article. The RSS feed is useless to me as I have to have the HN page open
anyway to get to people's comments.

~~~
wheels
Tried it once with a Yahoo Pipes mashup. The problem is that it gets an
"updated" status every time somebody writes a comment which is annoying for
the way I read RSS.

